# I'm sure my pacman frog is sick



## Villegas23 (Oct 19, 2017)

I bought it from petsmart(bad idea already) but it was only 20 dollars. Anyway I set up his enclosure. A 20 gallon tank high substrate of cocomix and a hot side around 80 degrees and the cooler around 72-76. Anyway the first day he ate a cricket so I thought he was healthy. Well it's been about 2 weeks and he has just been buried, I know they like to dig deep so I searched for him, I found him and let me grab him which isn't like a frog so I knew something wasn't right. I tried feeding him a mealworm and to no advail, I tried a cricket and he didn't even budge. I put him in his water bowl and he has been there for like 2 hours, I checked on him again and saw a parasite looking thing coming out or into his mouth I quickly grabbed something and scraped it out and squished it but as soon as that one was gone another one was in his mouth. Idk if it was petsmart that wasn't taking proper care and letting him eat the roaches crawling around their store and might of gotten a parasite. Or was it me?! Idk how I would of gotten anything in there I check it everyday for mold or mites and neither is present. I'm sure there is something I can do but to think there is parasites coming out is scary and saddening


----------



## basin79 (Oct 19, 2017)

Take him to a vet for a once over and if possible take a fecal sample along if he goes to the toilet in his water bowl.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf (Oct 19, 2017)

Man i dont know if yours is sick, but they are pacmans lol, mine acts the same sometimes. I Recently got him a heating matt, but before he used to go under the substrate because he needed more heat, or wanted to burmate. 50% of captive kept pacman frogs wont eat in their own. Most of the people i know which keep pacmans, say that 80% of the time they will assist feed them, that means opening their mouth and putting the cricket in there. The only way i found that you can "cure" that, is be giving roaches. Try handling the roach by its abdomen and push it in the pacman's lips (usually the thorax is hard, so it wont bend). That way he might learn to hunt his food. mine doesnt hunt it, but mostly eats it when it comes near him.  It does seem yours is infected by parasites, but the behaviour seems normal. Pacman frogs wont jump when you try grabbing them, instead they will bite you. Also, mine loves staying in his water bowl overnight, sometimes he even drains the water by sucking it up by his body. I Would suggest supers and dubias for feeders, mealworms are only good for small ones, and still crickets and better.


----------



## schmiggle (Oct 19, 2017)

Until you have a chance to get to the vet, which you must do if at all possible, you might try Panacur, which is a broad-spectrum antihelminthic (worm-killer).


----------



## Villegas23 (Oct 19, 2017)

Well, I woke up today a little later than usual, and checked on him, he was in the water bowl with at least 5 little larva looking things crawling around him, so I removed him from the tank, took the water bowl and cleaned it well. I removed the substrate around the bowl and checked for anything else. Nothing was there I replaced him and tried feeding a cricket/grasshopper and he ate it! That's a good thing but I'll have to buy some deworming medicine soon!


----------



## basin79 (Oct 19, 2017)

Villegas23 said:


> Well, I woke up today a little later than usual, and checked on him, he was in the water bowl with at least 5 little larva looking things crawling around him, so I removed him from the tank, took the water bowl and cleaned it well. I removed the substrate around the bowl and checked for anything else. Nothing was there I replaced him and tried feeding a cricket/grasshopper and he ate it! That's a good thing but I'll have to buy some deworming medicine soon!


But you saved the worms right? To show to the vet?


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf (Oct 19, 2017)

Well its behaviour is very normal as far as I can see. In fact he is not weakened or mentally damaged. Maybe he got inftected lately. The worm looking things could be mosquitos larvae. But I doubt. Since Ive heard that honey is a natural antibiotic, try bathing him with some. Althought, don't do it without veteranian agreement. It might attract or kill the parasites. Risk at your own (I disagree with doing it).


----------



## Villegas23 (Oct 19, 2017)

basin79 said:


> But you saved the worms right? To show to the vet?


I didn't save the worms! I will if I see more I just wanted it to be sure it was the frog instead of a mosquito larva. I live in south Texas and there is a ton of mosquitos right now it might of gotten in my room and into the tank! So I'm giving him a look every few hours to see if that's what it actually is!


----------



## basin79 (Oct 19, 2017)

Villegas23 said:


> I didn't save the worms! I will if I see more I just wanted it to be sure it was the frog instead of a mosquito larva. I live in south Texas and there is a ton of mosquitos right now it might of gotten in my room and into the tank! So I'm giving him a look every few hours to see if that's what it actually is!


Definitely save them if they're not mosquito larvae. It might save a lot of time for the vet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Oct 19, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Definitely save them if they're not mosquito larvae. It might save a lot of time for the vet.


Not to mention money

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## keith simpson (Feb 26, 2018)

Villegas23 said:


> I bought it from petsmart(bad idea already) but it was only 20 dollars. Anyway I set up his enclosure. A 20 gallon tank high substrate of cocomix and a hot side around 80 degrees and the cooler around 72-76. Anyway the first day he ate a cricket so I thought he was healthy. Well it's been about 2 weeks and he has just been buried, I know they like to dig deep so I searched for him, I found him and let me grab him which isn't like a frog so I knew something wasn't right. I tried feeding him a mealworm and to no advail, I tried a cricket and he didn't even budge. I put him in his water bowl and he has been there for like 2 hours, I checked on him again and saw a parasite looking thing coming out or into his mouth I quickly grabbed something and scraped it out and squished it but as soon as that one was gone another one was in his mouth. Idk if it was petsmart that wasn't taking proper care and letting him eat the roaches crawling around their store and might of gotten a parasite. Or was it me?! Idk how I would of gotten anything in there I check it everyday for mold or mites and neither is present. I'm sure there is something I can do but to think there is parasites coming out is scary and saddening


So I just made this account today.. I don't know how to post questions. My boyfriend's Pac man frog had her toe eaten off by the crickets in her tank.. and he thinks she may die. She is bleeding. Should we take her to the vet?


----------



## schmiggle (Feb 27, 2018)

keith simpson said:


> So I just made this account today.. I don't know how to post questions. My boyfriend's Pac man frog had her toe eaten off by the crickets in her tank.. and he thinks she may die. She is bleeding. Should we take her to the vet?


She probably won't die, but you'd go to the er if you lost a toe. I'd definitely go to a vet.


----------

